# StackOverflow



## NeuImLand (26. Feb 2010)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem:
Will in meiner JSF-Seite Facelets benutzen und habe daher in den Lib-Ordner die Datei "Jsf-facelet.jar" importiert.
Dann hab ich ein NullPointerException bekommen bzgl. jstl.
ALso importierte ich die jstl.jar und standard.jar und bekomme nun ein StackOverflow

Konnte auf der Console gerade den folgenden Abschnitt filtern:

26.02.2010 22:14:06 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationDispatcher invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet Faces Servlet threw exception
java.lang.StackOverflowError
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationHttpRequest.getAttribute(ApplicationHttpRequest.java:229)
...

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## NeuImLand (27. Feb 2010)

Hi,

habe nun bisschen rumprobiert und wenn ich in der web.xml datei mein Servlet-Mapping von xhtml auf jsf ändere, dann bekomme ich keine StackOverflow. 
Blöd, dass ich schon xhtml dateien habe (jsf2.0) 

Gibts keine alternative?


----------



## NeuImLand (27. Feb 2010)

Muss mich korrigieren, völlig egal wie ich die web.xml ändere. Solange jsf-facelet.jar, jstl.jar und standard.jar im lib ordner sind, bekomme ich einen StackOverlfow:
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet Faces Servlet threw exception
java.lang.StackOverflowError
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationHttpRequest.getAttribute(ApplicationHttpRequest.java:229)

Totaler Mist, dreh hier langsam durch!


----------

